# Microsoft's new browser: "Microsoft Edge"



## MannDude (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyone else see this? http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/29/microsofts-new-browser-will-be-called-microsoft-edge/

What are your thoughts? I guess they're killing Internet Explorer.

I'll admit it _looks_ nice, but it's unlikely going to be a browser option for Linux desktops so I'll probably never know.


----------



## Francisco (Apr 30, 2015)

It looks slick. It's a shame they were never able to shake the old IE reputation, though. They spent so much time & energy trying to make it better but I guess it just didn't make sense to bring it into a project thats entire basis is 'Rebirth, Rebuild'.

Windows 10 is looking to be a real hit, especially with their rolling updates to people in the preview program. I haven't had a chance to test it out in a VM but from what I've seen & heard it's solid.

I can't wait.

Francisco


----------



## k0nsl (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah, I'm quite happy with Windows 10 so far. As for Windows 8.1, even that OS, I've had very little issues with it. Feels strange to say it...but it's true.



Francisco said:


> It looks slick. It's a shame they were never able to shake the old IE reputation, though. They spent so much time & energy trying to make it better but I guess it just didn't make sense to bring it into a project thats entire basis is 'Rebirth, Rebuild'.
> 
> Windows 10 is looking to be a real hit, especially with their rolling updates to people in the preview program. I haven't had a chance to test it out in a VM but from what I've seen & heard it's solid.
> 
> ...


----------



## tk-hassan (Apr 30, 2015)

Well they had to come up with something but it seems unlikely that they would get much of a market in the presence of Mozilla Firefox and Google Chrome.


----------



## vampireJ (Apr 30, 2015)

Likely just internet explorer inside. A repackaged sort of.


----------



## mojeda (Apr 30, 2015)

vampireJ said:


> Likely just internet explorer inside. A repackaged sort of.


It's not


----------



## KeithVP (May 2, 2015)

Edge looks promising tbh. Can't wait to try it out, same goes for Windows 10.


----------



## Licensecart (May 2, 2015)

It looks ok, but depending how it renders websites that's another thing, I think it will be like Internet Explorer insecure and in a few years dead. Internet Explorer started off with a WOW! and then look at it.


----------

